# Geriatric vestibular syndrome



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

When my old girl had it, the vet said to give her gravol to help settle her stomach. She also said to push the fluids, even using a syringe, if I had to, and give her anything she wanted to eat. Turns out she liked heinz banana and rice baby cereal. She was started getting better in a few days, and 3 weeks later she was the veterans class at the specialty show.

I hope your girl is feeling better soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

generally they don't want to eat because they are feeling motion sick. Can't your vet prescribe something to settle her stomach? Mine did when my boy had it. 
The good news is that many, or most, recover completely within a few weeks.


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

My last dog had this, when he was 13. Poor thing he was very dizzy. The vet gave him intravenous fluids for 2 days. When we could start walking him again, it helped to have a wall or fence on one side, it helped him to orientate himself. After about 2 weeks he recovered completely and lived for another 3 good years.
Always in our hearts, such a wonderful dog


----------

